# Chautauqua



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

Has anyone been to Chautauqua fishing for perch this year. Fished Bell Tower last year had did well.

Bernie


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Not yet. I plan on going. Watching the reports on www.ice shanty.com . We went several time's last year and had a great time. Its a big lake and I'd like to try more places than just the Bell Tower.


----------



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

I have been watching that site also. Sounds like parking could be a problem this year. I would also like to learn different spots on the lake. However it sounds like the walk is much farther at the different locations. That was the nice thing about the BT. It was a short walk.


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

big group of us going Saturday. We went out of I think it was called Long point st park last year a couple times and did real well also. Probably hit that spot again


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

sounds good jiggineyes....let me know...


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Another good spot would be to the right of the boat ramp past the hatchery...about 200 yards to the right of the ramp is a big weed bed..we did real good there two years ago....JIM....CL....:G


----------



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

Please let me know how you do. We are looking for perch. Thanks.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Long point is a short walk to nice depths, with a huge parking lot.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Long Point is a good choice as well..Fished there have never fished off the Bell Tower but had good reports...This was a couple years ago...JIM....CL....:C....PS... did fish off the Bell Tower on soft water..


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

Saturday we went out of Long point and it was fairly slow. The weather was horrible so I know that had the bite slow. I marked them non stop all day but only had about 2 hours of good bite and the rest of the time was a little slow. We had 10 guys in our group a few of us didn't hardly get any keepers some of us did ok. I think I kept around 40 and gave some away to the less fortunate. The best bite was 9-11 am but the biggest ones came at first light. Reports were slow all across the lake that day. We got 8" of snow throughout the day and wind gusts of 40 mph. One guy with us even lost his shanty. lol. blew right over his head while he was in it. Sunday we went to Mayville 9 fow and we all did fantastic. Huge bluegills, lots of perch but mostly small ones, did manage a few over 10" though and also a handful of slab crappies. I think we all caught our limit in about 2 1/2 hours. The weather was much better that day. So there's the report we had a blast. By the way we stayed at Bemus point lodge and was very pleased with the room and rate. $ 50 per night our room had stove, full size fridge, dishes, sink etc. very nice.


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=1251&pictureid=6438

Heres a pic of all the ones I could fit on my fillet table


----------



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

Great report, thanks for sharing.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

7 of us are going up next monday for a week, we rented a house right on the lake by the I-86 bridge across from the casino, will report when we get back. Sure wish I knew where to look for some walleye there (hint), lol....


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

hiddenlake 
eyes-fish with vibee of long point.

snag


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice pic jig,be heading up the week after next. When are any of you guys heading up again?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

man...sounds like you guys had a good time!!


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

When you guys fish there, do you mainly fish with minnows or jigs? If you fish with jigs, is there any special jigs you use, and any special colors or size and wts. What test of fishing line is best to use? Sorry for all of the questions. My son and I would like to try to make it up this year or next, and we would like to start buying some stuff ahead of time. Is the open water bite good in the spring, like in april or may? Big thanks to any replies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey guys, we are thinking of going up next weekend again. As far as jigs and bait it depends. We fished out of long point for perch I used a forage minnow with a drop line holding a pin min both tipped with waxies. My buddy next to me switched back and forth with that and a buck shot rattler tipped with a minnow. We did better than the rest of the guys with us but we may have been on a little sweet spot who knows. When we went to mayville I used the same thing tipped with waxies but everyone else used different jigs but all tipped with waxies and we all did great. I really don't think it matters when your in a big school of fish like that. Hope that helps


----------



## QuackHead22 (Apr 7, 2007)

Heading up there Sunday the 30th. Can't wait for the Perch bite. Been wanting to get a good batch to fry up for the family and friends. Good luck to anyone else going up.


----------



## booky (Oct 23, 2007)

You got that right Quackhead of course do I really wanna miss the Pro Bowl ?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

lomssl...It has been a few years back...But I went up and stayed with a guy I worked with It was the first day Walleye season opened..The bite was fantastic ,,Midnight when the season came in, we put the lure in the water and 1 1/2 hrs. later we were in the garage cleaning fish...We were in the Mayville area Trolled from the Bell tower to the condo's,,Just outside the weed line..Best five fishing days of my life...So I can say the spring bite is fantastic....JIM....CL....:B


----------

